# Alpine PDX-V9 1000w 5-channel Amplifier



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

$420 seems like a good price. I believe the crossover allows you to run active with this amp as well.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just never have had good experiences with the PDX line v1 or v2


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

It can run active, but I agree with tyroneshoes.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Supposed to be much better than V1/V2


----------

